# Myers E60 Pump problem



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a 3 year old Myers plow that has only 7 hours on it. While out this snow storm I started having a problem with the blade. I have full up and down motion and can move it side to side (Right to left angle) but once in a while the blade when I angle it all the way to the right it wont go back to the left (sticks). It did this last year once and after just a few minutes it went back to full motion. The fist time it did this during this storm I waited 5 minutes and tried again and it moved full motion, Now the second time it did it, I couldnt get it to go back. I hear the silinode (Sp) clicking but the blade doesnt move. I replaced all hoses and topped off the fluide the day before the snow hit so, I dont kow what else to do. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

A common cause of this problem is the quick connects. A quick check of this when the blade sticks, immediately disconnect the angle hoses. If you are unable to disconnect by hand you probably have weak springs in the connectors. Replace the connects

Another cause can be ice in the system. The fluid will draw moisture and must be replaced annually to prevent problems...


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

LawnMedic, Thanks alot for the help. I will try that tomorrow and see what happends.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*No such thing*

as a "Myers" plow.

There is, however, a company called "Meyer" that makes plows.


----------

